# Xbox Live



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have 3 profiles on the Xbox one, mine and 2 others. 

I didn't notice that my Gold subs expired, yet I've been able to continue playing online since the start of November when they ran out.

One of the other profiles has paid up gold subs - is this a glitch/oversight or do I actually only need one set of subs per console?

I don't want to pay more subs without having to obviously! 

I have read the FAQ's on the Xbox site but it didn't appear obvious to me if I do or not.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Seems pretty clear here

http://support.xbox.com/en-GB/xbox-one/xbox-live/xbox-live-gold-sharing-features


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Will_G said:


> Seems pretty clear here
> 
> http://support.xbox.com/en-GB/xbox-one/xbox-live/xbox-live-gold-sharing-features


I was reading a different version earlier. Thanks :thumb:


----------

